# Lake Okanagan Resort Kelowna BC evacuated due to approaching wild fire



## Chilcotin (Jul 21, 2015)

Friend is staying at resort and has been evacuated.

http://www.castanet.net/news/West-Kelowna/144494/Evac-order-issued


----------

